# .25 marauder squirrel



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Got out to my friends property the other day with the .25 cal marauder for the first time this year. Shot was at 30 yards, didn't move an inch from where it was hit. This rifle is also in the marketplace for sale! Will sell for lower price than it is listed.




  








Image




__
JRBASSER


__
Oct 11, 2015


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

JRBASSER said:


> Got out to my friends property the other day with the .25 cal marauder for the first time this year. Shot was at 30 yards, didn't move an inch from where it was hit. This rifle is also in the marketplace for sale! Will sell for lower price than it is listed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent

Well, update, no idea how to PM in this new site. If you want to let me know absolute bottom dollar for everything, thanks. Need to know asap, ordered one from Walmart, supposed to be in tomorrow.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> PM Sent
> 
> Well, update, no idea how to PM in this new site. If you want to let me know absolute bottom dollar for everything, thanks. Need to know asap, ordered one from Walmart, supposed to be in tomorrow.


Youll want to click on the subjects profile and choose "start conversation"
This is basically pm now.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Youll want to click on the subjects profile and choose "start conversation"
> This is basically pm now.


Thanks Johnny, why do folks have to reinvent the wheel eh?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice squirrel! I would love to get a black one like that. Sent you a PM about your Marauder.


----------



## bpersell (Jan 20, 2016)

JRBASSER said:


> Got out to my friends property the other day with the .25 cal marauder for the first time this year. Shot was at 30 yards, didn't move an inch from where it was hit. This rifle is also in the marketplace for sale! Will sell for lower price than it is listed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still have your benjamin marauder for sale


----------

